# WLC 119, 139, and 142: Define "idleness"



## Semper Fidelis (May 12, 2011)

WLC 119 is an example:


> Q. 119. What are the sins forbidden in the fourth commandment?
> A. The sins forbidden in the fourth commandment are, all omissions of the duties required,630 all careless, negligent, and unprofitable performing of them, and being weary of them;631 all profaning the day by *idleness*, and doing that which is in itself sinful;632 and by all needless works, words, and thoughts, about our worldly employments and recreations.633



Is there a connotation for idleness here that I'm missing other than the idea that a person is not doing something? I know this can be another word for "sloth". What did the framers have in mind here?


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 12, 2011)

I believe the rest required in the Sabbath is to rest from certain labors, in order to take up other labors. There are some Sabbatarian groups that spend the day after Church at home in their jammies, in their beds, etc. Note that our Standards reveal something quite different: "The worship of God, and the *works* of necessity and mercy". This is contrary to idleness, or simply doing nothing because you're not working in your calling. The Divines, following the Scriptures, and especially the example of Christ, showed the Sabbath to be a day of great activity--spiritual activity, and not a day of what we might call "leisure".


----------

